# Xorg doesn't compile on ppc



## in3D (Jul 13, 2014)

When I try to compile xorg on my Powermac it fetches a few things then stops. It tells me it couldn't fetch a certain library and to try porting manually to /usr/ports/distfiles/. I don't know what that means.


----------



## sossego (Jul 20, 2014)

It means that you will need to download the requested files into /usr/ports/distfiles.  What may have happened is the download was interrupted, the path on the server/storage area changed, or even the files have been updated and not your system. Xorg on POWER/ppc has had a small bit of trouble recently. I suggest that you ask the mailing lists of both for help.


----------



## in3D (Jul 20, 2014)

Update: it's not just x. I tried lynx and got a similar error.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2014)

Make sure your ports tree is up to date.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO885 ... using.html


----------



## in3D (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll try that. Does `portsnap fetch update` work even if you've never used portsnap?


----------



## in3D (Jul 23, 2014)

I tried it and it hangs at "validating package integrity" or something. I'm starting to wonder if any command besides `cd` and `ls` works on this machine  :OOO


----------

